# Tcguy85's 5.1 HT/2.1 music setup.



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

the setup consists of: Yamaha RX-V2500 7.1 130 WPC receiver, JVC RX-DV31 cd/dvd player, Infinity Alpha 50 mains, Infinity Alpha center, Harmon Kardon HKB6 bookshelves as surrounds, 3.32 cubic ft sealed sub using a Shiva-x & O-audio 500 watt amp, Toshiba 30" wide screen HDTV.























































some RTA plots:

mains & sub together:









just the mains, bottom end:









just the sub:









L&R overlaid(shows the difference in response of the two mains), not bad:









so, thats it!


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Hey how do you like that shiva X. I have the same setup and amp minus the parametric but havent had the chance to build the box yet 










I am going to do the 4 cubic foot ported alignment


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

rimshot said:


> Hey how do you like that shiva X. I have the same setup and amp minus the parametric but havent had the chance to build the box yet
> 
> I am going to do the 4 cubic foot ported alignment


i like it. the one i'm using right now is defective. it has a misaligned coil, so it makes a scratching sound past about 1/2" - 3/4" excursion. kevin from diycable sent me another. i hope to have it soon.


----------

